

The doom that fell upon medical progress in the US - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2009/10/the-doom-that-fell-upon-medical-progress-in-the-us.php

======
thyrsus
The article endorses this criticism:

"The syllogism goes as follows:

1\. Socialism has been a failure everywhere it has been tried; 2\. Everyone
knows this; and 3\. Therefore, we need more socialism.

"

The article doesn't provide support for 1. or 2. The rest is ideological self
congratulation.

